# Illinois: Chicago Area: "Oakton/Schaumburg" Group



## sanx (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello,

What: Meeting#5 ("Oakton/Schaumburg" group)

Who: Anyone is welcome to attend.

When: Dec 17, 2005 at 1 p.m.

Where:
Periodicals Room on 2nd Floor
Schaumburg Main Library
130 S Roselle Rd
Schaumburg, IL

Thanks!!


----------



## Smakdwn9182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey, is that a regular support group or a periodical one?


----------



## sanx (Oct 31, 2005)

*Next Meeting Jan 7, 2006*

What: Meeting#6 ("Oakton/Schaumburg" group)

Who: Anyone is welcome to attend. This is a regular support group - please attend this Saturday if interested. Also, please send "decodude" an email at "[email protected]" with your contact info if you plan on attending.

When: Jan 7, 2006 at 1 p.m.

Where: 
Periodicals Room on 2nd Floor 
Schaumburg Main Library 
130 S Roselle Rd 
Schaumburg, IL 
Library #: (847) 985-4000


----------



## EveHB (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd love to come. But....... Schaumburg? Far. Too far.

Anyone live in or closer to the city? Harold Washington Library would be a great place to meet.


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

.


----------

